# 4 months old with pudding stools. Please help!!!



## sophie408 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 4 month old female GSD. I need advice/recommendation in regards to her having soft pudding like stools. I got the dog at 8 weeks old and to this day her stools are not firm and our pudding like. I had her on the Blue Buffalo puppy formula for the first 3 months and then my vet said that was the cause of my dog not having firm stools. So i switched from BB to Orijen for the past month doing the slow transition 75% to 25% and so on. During that time we had a stool sample done and it came back negative, so we tried probiotics and even organic pumpkin. However nothings seems to be working for my puppy. Her weight is fine and her energy is perfect. I seem to think this dog has a very sensitive tummy. HAs anyone else had or heard of any problems like this with GSD's and what i can do to put an end to it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I went through this with my first GSD as a puppy. I started her on Orijen when I got her, and she was continually having pudding poops.  Tested her for Giardia, SIBO, EPI. Nothing. So my vet put her on a month of antibiotics. I changed her food to Earthborn. 

We never had that problem again, even through many dog food changes over the last 3 years. I think the Orijen was way too rich for her. I've never used it since. Don't know if the antibiotics were the key or the food change, or both.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I think many of our GSD's seem to have stomach issues.

Right now my girls are doing really well on Taste of the Wild - the Bison/Venison mix.

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/


----------



## sophie408 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow, so we will see what the next step is because this is frustrating. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Bentley's Momma (Oct 15, 2013)

sophie408 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 4 month old female GSD. I need advice/recommendation in regards to her having soft pudding like stools. I got the dog at 8 weeks old and to this day her stools are not firm and our pudding like. I had her on the Blue Buffalo puppy formula for the first 3 months and then my vet said that was the cause of my dog not having firm stools. So i switched from BB to Orijen for the past month doing the slow transition 75% to 25% and so on. During that time we had a stool sample done and it came back negative, so we tried probiotics and even organic pumpkin. However nothings seems to be working for my puppy. Her weight is fine and her energy is perfect. I seem to think this dog has a very sensitive tummy. HAs anyone else had or heard of any problems like this with GSD's and what i can do to put an end to it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Just a thought but could it be something else causing the pudding poops? I ask because I recently experienced this with my little guy and realized from help from others on this forum it was the treats we were using. As we were trying to figure it out we realized that he has a sensitive stomach (we feed diamonds grain free) but the treats we were using weren't grain free and he has the same reaction to dairy too. Our vet (when we first tried to figure it out) also said that pudding poop can come from overfeeding or overexercise.


----------



## sophie408 (Aug 20, 2013)

We give her no other treats and had a stool sample done and came back negative. Right now at 4 monthls old, i feed her 2.5-3 cups per day. And as to the exercise i take her out once in the morning and once in the evening. So i really am at a loss for what my next step should be


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Puppies stomachs are sensitive but Orijen is still too rich for her I bet..I've been down that road many times trying to feed the best food with no luck. Ended up on pro plan sensitive skin and stomach did wonders..with a teaspoon of Greek yogurt. When she's a year then try Orijen again..I don't like the calcium anyways even on the LBP.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Also bring another stool sample tomorrow. Giardia is a parasite that isn't always caught with a single stool sample. Took me 4 times before my vet found it


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

I have had similar issues with my boy since I got him at 8 weeks. He is now 12 weeks old yesterday and I recently switch foods from taste of the wild puppy to Fromms large breed gold. I stopped the TOTW then did a bland diet for about 4 days, poops got firmer then yesterday i started integrating the fromms into his food. So far so good. Hoping it stays that way!

Also I think in the beginning, all the wormings meds, vaccines and antibiotics for puppy pyroderma all added to the GI upset. So hoping we are on the right track.


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Maverick went thru the very same thing. The dairy may be too rich. As much as I love Fromm and its made in my hometown, the egg and cheese in it is way too much for Maverick. The higher fat content didn't sit well with her either. I recommend looking into going grain AND STARCH free. Their systems are not meant to digest these things and can upset their system easily. Took me a year of trying different foods before I threw in the towel and went 100% raw in order to get away from all of these things. Before you spend $$ on all sorts of testing, I would try eliminating these things from his diet first. I prefer probiotic powder rather than yogurt, since its dairy of course. If these things are the culprit, you will see results in a couple days. Also, if your pup has had recent vaccinations, they can cause this as well. There are opinions on vaccinations, from one side of the spectrum to the other, but they actually breakdown the immune system first, in order to build it back up. Poor immune systems begin in the gut.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

My now 10 month old also has a sensitive stomach. In general, she does well on Fromm Gold large breed puppy food. She will still occasionally have soft stools or diarrhea (mostly after she has been given treats by others) and then a mix of plain boiled white rice, pureed pumpkin (canned) and about half the usual ration of kibble fixes the problem in fairly short order.
Good Luck.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

roxy has done very well on blue buffalo large breed puppy food...in fact it took that dog food to get rid of pudding poops. I feed her smaller amounts 3 times a day..if I over feed that's when the pudding poops would start. She's 9 months old and she eats 3 times a day 

1 cup 7:30 am
1/2 cup with some mixed in organic fruit at noonish
1 cup 5pm

if I try to up that amount..she will get runny stools...so this amount is a good amount for her and keeping her right at a perfect weight


----------



## Rick2853 (Jun 27, 2013)

We had the same problem...we were simply over feeding. Backed off the food and treats a bit and she firmed right up.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

You might want to consider getting her tested for EPI - it is a simple blood test.

My 2 1/2 year old GSD male has only recently been diagnosed with EPI and when I think back to when he was a puppy, his stools were pudding like stools as well. I too did the stool test and everything came back negative.

It was when he was about 1 1/2 I started to realise he was quite slim, I just put it down to me being an excellent owner and keeping him slim then realised something is not right so wondered if grains in his dry food was the problem so I put him on Canidae Grain Free and he did ok for a little while then at about 2 he was very slim again and I mentioned it to my vet, she decided to test him for EPI and came back positive.

Started him on EPI medication - Creon and within 3 weeks he had put on 3kilos and is now looking like a 2 1/2 year old GSD male not a 12 month old.

Just something to think about and it is common in GSDs.

Here is a link for further information Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

Good luck.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have seen members here have very good results with Cocci Free and Olewo carrots.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

What food did the breeder have her on? I tried switching food slowly for my puppy and he got pudding butt. I put him back on the food the breeder was feeding and he got better. I told the last vet I saw the trouble I had switching his food. He said GSD's can gave sensitive stomachs and to switch over slower. Mix 1/4 new food in for a month. Then 1/2 for a month and so on. I haven't tried it yet. He said to switch him at 7 to 8 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

If the dog checks out negative for any issues and it's the food, try Proplan Sensitive Skin and Stomach. If you search, there's a lot of people who had success using it, which is how I came upon it.

My pup had loose stool for months and I could never figure it out. Went on this for a while, everything went to normal, and now she can eat basically any kibble we give her.


----------

